# HoeggerFarmyard.com rant



## animalmom (May 30, 2015)

Do any of you buy from Hoegger?  Have you done so recently?

I used to purchase a couple times a year from this outfit and was really pleased with the service.  Often if I called to place an order I would get Ann, the owner, taking the order.  Other times I just place the order through the website.

The last order I placed, on April 2, 2015 has be handled badly, or mishandled with great gusto.  It was a small order that included three short leads and a sharpener for my hoof trimmers.  First I know of a problem is two weeks after placing the order I call and find out the leads are on back order.  No one mentions anything else is on back order.  I finally get the order on May 11 to find the sharpener is on back order.  Two weeks later the sharpener is still on back order and no one knows when it is coming, but they are sure it is coming.

So they processed my credit card back on April 2, and I still don't have the complete order.  I'm really thinking Hoegger sold out to some new outfit that is using the same name and website but have no clue as to what they are doing.  When you call the 800 # it rings and rings and finally gets picked up by an automated system and eventually you get a human.  This is not the service I experienced for many years.  

It saddens me to see another company throw off customer service as not important.  Don't retailers realize that customer service is everything?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 30, 2015)

I have a friend that has gone through the same.
She will no longer use them.

We haven't regularly used Hoeggers but what you and my friend have mentioned seems to be what we hear often by those we don't really know.
When we did order from them ..."back order" ....

Because it is a family business I had wondered if there was an illness or something else going on.

I am finding many places do not tell you til you get your shipment that something is back ordered.  That is poor service IMO.
Tell me upfront!

I have had great service  from
http://esteplivestocksupply.com/ 
http://www.caprinesupply.com/


----------



## animalmom (May 30, 2015)

I've used Caprine Supply before and have always had great service... even when they send the wrong stuff they work very hard to ensure I'm happy with the solution.  Will look at esteplivestock, thanks much for the suggestion!


----------



## animalmom (Jun 8, 2015)

Today I received the last item of the order I placed on April 2, 2015.  It irritates me to no end that I was the one who had to initiate all the communication with this outfit.  No oops, no sorry, just the same line that they were expecting the items in at any time now.  They did ask a couple times if I wanted to cancel the order.  Probably should have, but I wanted what I had already paid for.

The last person I spoke with claims that the Hoegger family still own the business.  I don't know, but he might have been at the point of telling me anything.  Bad service from a formerly stellar company.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 8, 2015)

We just won a $25 gift certificate from Hoegger's.
I'll let you know how it goes.  I don't think we've ever had an issue before with them.


----------



## animalmom (Jun 8, 2015)

I would be interested in your experience.  They used to be my "go to" site for goat and cheese items.

Please do keep all of us posted on your goings on with the Linear thing and the farmers market.  You two are too busy for sure!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jun 8, 2015)

Hmm...something I'll have to keep in mind.  I order from Hoegger 1-2 times a year.  Two years in a row, they have had items back ordered and I usually find out once I get some of my items.  Last year, several months after I'd ordered, they finally just sent me a refund. Okay, I just passed it off; at least I got my money back. I ordered end of last year and again had items backordered (the C&D antitoxin, I understood because it was backordered everywhere) and have been waiting to get those items or a refund, but I have still gotten nothing ( I really was expecting at least a refund a few months ago and I probably should have called them about it).   So, yeah, that's definitely interesting and indeed very poor customer service.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 8, 2015)

I ordered our Pasteurizer from Caprine Supply. 
When it arrived they had enclosed an aluminum bucket, I ordered all stainless steel. When I called they told me they were out of the SS and didn't want me to have to wait til the SS shipped so that I could use the pasteurizer right away. 
Then about a week later I used the pasteurizer and it was broke! 
Called them, they shipped out a new one that day and e-mailed me a p/u ticket for the other. Told me that the SS had just come in and the new one would have the SS bucket in it and I could just KEEP the aluminum one for the inconvenience.  ($100 for lid and pail)
 I don't heat with the aluminum but do cool and make cheese cultures in it sometimes.

They were great! 

I have just ordered from Hamby Dairy and their customer service was also great. Ordered my products Thursday Night (after hours) and my products arrived today! 
I love these! 
2.5 gallon & 1.3 gallon Stainless Steel Milk Storage Can 
   
Can you tell I am happy!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 8, 2015)

I wanted to order some more pop bottle nipples, and was told they were on back order.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jun 17, 2015)

If you are looking for stuff like nipples for bottles and CD&T, try Premier.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 17, 2015)

When I wanted the CD antitoxin and EVERYONE was out of it I found it at Santa Cruz Animal Health. I too ordered from Hoegger's and they didn't bother to tell me it was on back order until I called to check on its status.


----------

